# power off at shutdown

## taskara

anyone know what part of the kernel is required to enable auto power off at shutdown?

apm ? acpi ?

I think I enabled them, but still doesn't auto turn off.

have asus av7133 (via chipset) mainboard for amd.

ta

----------

## Vlad

I think you need APM to do this (it has to be built into the kernel or as a module), however, I've heard about a number of people who are unable to compile the kernel with APM.  Give it a try, (you might want to include "Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off (NEW)").  Also, if you get it to work, I'd like to know, I have the same motherboard as you :)

----------

## taskara

hehe ok I'll let you know..   :Smile: 

----------

## tux-fan

yes Vlad is right,

it should work on a single CPU system.

(on mine it does)

----------

## mvo

For me it's working only with disabled APIC (not ACPI!).

----------

## Guest

I got it to work by enabling ACPI in the kernel, then enabling the power option under the ACPI options.

Cheers.

----------

## I18N

My previous mainboard was an asus cuv4x-e

with ACPI options compiled as modules and no apm in my kernel at all my system would shut off when I typed halt.

I used:

[ ]  ACPI Debug Statements

<M> ACPI Bus Manager

<M>  System

<M>  Processor

<M>  Button

< >  AC Adapter

<M>  Embedded Controller

< >  Control Method Battery

<M>  Thermal

I now have a CUV4x-D - the dual cpu version of my old board and ACPI was disabled so I no longer compile it.

----------

## scottro

I got it working by (after seeing the various suggestions here) by enabling ACPI and ACPI bios management

Thanks guys, that was one of those annoying things I kept meaning to track down sooner or later

Scott

----------

## taskara

hmmm well I've tried all these things and my pc still won't auto power off..

----------

## salimma

 *scottro wrote:*   

> I got it working by (after seeing the various suggestions here) by enabling ACPI and ACPI bios management
> 
> Scott

 

Great. Going to try this later...

Do you need any userspace utility (acpid, etc) or is it just standard halt / poweroff / shutdown -h ?

Regards,

----------

## dufnutz

what menu are these located in? im having trouble finding these options in my kernel config

----------

## amigadave

The 'Power Management' option can be found under 'General Setup'. Once selected, you should select one of ACPI (together with it's related options, e.g. button, battery, etc.) or APM. I'm using ACPI and acpid and with I can press my power button and the machine will switch off   :Very Happy: 

----------

## leifbrown

Aside:  it *is* possible to damage an ATX power supply so that it'll run a computer, but won't accept the software power off.  Instead, it makes this pathetic, soft "clunk" when the words "power down." appear on the screen.

Don't ask me how I know.

----------

